# Need help troubleshooting



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is my setup first:
Pansat 9200, 50' RG6 to disq switch. Port 1: 6' with C/KU lnb, Port 2: Universal KU on 129, Port 3: Universal KU on 123, Port 4: Stationary 10' mesh at 99.

Problem: When I switch from any program to a channel on port1, it switches immediately. When I switch from any port 2 3 or 4 to port 2 3 or 4, it switches immediately. When I switch from port 1 to any port, it says No Signal for 30-60 seconds then pops up the channel EXCEPT port 3, which won't come in at all unless I switch to an opposite polarity channel, then back. 

I have replaced the disq switch, the lnb on port 3, and checked all the connections.

When it says no signal, I am getting a 83% signal from the lnb.

I flashed the most recent software update, with no effects.

No motor in the mix, its controlled by a stand alone controller.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

What brand of diseqc do you have?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I've tried two DMS and one that Sadoun sent with a lnb, its not a dms tho.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

I have always preferred chieta heavy duties.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks, Ill keep that name in mind. Since 3 different disq switches all did the exact same thing, I eliminated them from the mix... Turns out I had to loosen the f connector on the pansat receiver 1/2 turn. I have no idea why, unless it changed the impedence or capacitance enough to cause the disq command to get screwed up. There was no short/open, as the voltage at the disq switch and lnb was good. If I tighten it, it stops working again, although sat A always comes in. Going to replace the entire run from the receiver to the disq switch as soon as I find a local source for a good coax/connector pair. Very strange. Explains why my disq motor would show voltage (light on) but wouldn't always turn. I figured it was bad and threw it in the trash and replaced it with a 6' with jack (better signals for sure). Should have kept it


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If I am at 92w, and the sat at 103w is 1.5 degrees higher than the dish, and the sat at 87 is .5 degrees lower than the dish, is my azimuth off a little, or my declination? Having trouble locking on weak ku channels.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sounds like you need to adjust the angle between your motor and the dish.

What I did was read the motor instructions for the correct dish angle, then lined up my true south satellite, then checked the satellites at either end of my visible arc. (Amazingly, it all worked for me the first time!) Once you get the true south and the far east (or west) satellite working on the motor, then everything else on the arc ought to be good.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Its a polar mount with jack. I set sat at 93w, adjusted elevation, then set dish with inclnometer to what amc6 should be, and rotated mount to peak amc6. Went back to 93w and repeaked elevation. All sats come in good from amc6 on the east end to satmex5 on west before I'm pointing into trees.

Only two are amc3 (mta is 95q, but pbs-hd is only 50q), and amc1 ku is about 20q points higher if I raise the dish about 2 degrees, but the pbd-Hd drops to 10q. All the others seem to remain the same. I know Amc1 has a weird skew, and amc-3 is weak, but came figure out why just those two seem to cause me headaches...and why after peaking my 6' dish to amc1, I can get 20q points higher with a 36" stationary dish, yes amc3 is 20q points lower on the 36" dish compared to the 6'. Totally backwards. I won't even throw the 10' mesh which is stationary at 99w, and can't get as strong a signal as the 6' solid steel. 

I wouldn't care, but seems every time I want to watch a sports feed, its always on one of these two sats, and JUST below my receivers threshold...strong enough to lock, but not enough to watch without breakups.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Strange indeed.


----------

